# How to shift into HI/LOW range???



## Rebeldad1

I just purchased a Long 360
I am trying to figure out how to shift into high and low range. I know it is done with the shift lever. Push? pull? I had it once but didnt know what I was doing. Maybe too much play in the shifter?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

did you put the gear selector in neutral, put in the clutch and then move it into hi/low? I used to operate tractors with hi/lo and it would often hesitate to engage. but it was a old ford tractor.


----------



## Rebeldad1

Isnt the gear selector also the HI/LOW range selector as well?


----------



## Morgan

You have 6 foward and 2 reverses on that tractor TractorData.com Long 360 tractor transmission information There is probably two levers but Im not sure. Take a picture of the dash and floor between where your feet rest and I will be able to tell you.


----------



## Rebeldad1

The transmission gear selector AND the HI/LOW selector are one of the same. Somehow after playing with it I was able to goto low range but........ I cant seem to duplicate this again. So the question still is how is it supposed to work? OR do I have something worn in the shift selector?
Thanks!


----------



## Morgan

How many slots do you have. Is it a 1 2 3 and a R then it will have a separate shifter or is there 6 Slots, Ive just never seen it were it didnt have a separate shifter or else it had the gear position for it to go into Like say a 1 2 3 4 5 6 R1 R2


----------



## wass

How about one stick with two shift patterns. The top pattern is low range, 1,2,3 and r1 while the bottom range is 4,5,6 and r2. To change ranges you place the shifter in the center of the pattern and move it up or down depending on where you are and where you want to go, just the same motion as you would use to change gears. If you scrape the dirt of the transmission cover you'll see the shift pattern you have to follow. If you pull the shifter up (towards the wheel), and try to change gears, you take a chance of locking the trans in two gears.


----------



## Rebeldad1

Thanks for the reply. I found this out this morning playing with it some more and trying to find limited info in the manual. 


Never had a transmission with 3 neutrals before. Thanks for the heads up on locking the gears up.


----------



## Cornell

Dear guys!
I recently got a fiat 650 special, but I have no faint idea of how it's gears work. Could someone please let me know! I need the tractor for farm work but now I'm stuck! It's got 7 gears forward and 2 backwards buybut there is no indication as to how to use it! PLEASE email me to [email protected] 
please I beg of you
Cornell


----------

